

Libuv: Revert "doc: Removed use of gendered pronouns" - cpeterso
https://github.com/joyent/libuv/commit/804d40e

======
petercooper
The discussion on HN from earlier:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6823279](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6823279)
.. before it got flagged off of the front page, I'm guessing :-(

------
znmeb
OMG LOL WTF

